# Implementing reverse Telnet in FreeBSD



## j4ck (Aug 8, 2013)

How can I do so? We've just got an AUX port on our system and we want to use reverse telnet to access the other systems remotely. How is it possible to implement such a utility in FreeBSD? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 8, 2013)

By "AUX port", do you mean a serial port?  Here is an old thread that may be helpful: Thread 3932.


----------

